# Boat salvage yards?



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Are there any boat salvage yards in Ohio? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Lairds on Route 53 South of Port Clinton.


----------



## OakLane (May 16, 2006)

If John don't have it, it isn't worth having.Buildings full of pieces and parts. 
Good folks, 3 minutes outta Toledo off Summit Street. 
Ask for John or John-John.
http://fishermarina.com/index.html


----------

